# Friends New "Cub" Find



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:headclap: A friend stopped by in town today on his way home with his new found Cub find. 2-Cubs,Plus a Spare running engine and a bunch of implements. I Need to find a deal like this for $1400.00, What a deal. Heres a Picture.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*WOW!*

What a find. Those kind of deals come around every now and then. Your friend should still be pinching himself.:thumbsup:


----------

